# Thomas Becon on the use of baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2021)

... First, to be a sure seal and an evident testimony unto us that God the Father for his Son Jesus Christ’s sake hath freely forgiven us all our sins, received us into his favour, and given us the Holy Ghost; by whom we are born anew, not of mortal, but of immortal seed; by whom also we are made the sons and heirs of God, and through faith reckoned pure and holy in his godly sight. …

Secondly, to put us in remembrance that, forasmuch as we are become the soldiers of Christ, we ought, so long as we live, valiantly to fight against the devil, the world, and the flesh, to mortify all unclean lusts, to die unto sin, and to rise again new men, bearing the image of Christ, and fashioning our conversation and manners after his example, that we may learn the Lord our God in such holiness and righteousness as is allowed before him all the days of our life. ...

For more, see Thomas Becon on the use of baptism.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you for your work. This brought to mind a friend whose husband refuses to be baptized yet calls himself a Christian. They have an hideously low view of the sacraments. He thinks of it as simple membership akin to a gym membership.


----------

